# Wht did I get??



## Nadeyjambo1 (May 18, 2013)

I've been told many types of mouse she could be but I'm unsure.. Was told she was black tan but her stomach is fawn ish or near white? Her little sister is meant to be Siamese but is white underneath too? And has no points! Help would be appreciated. Nadeyjambo1 x


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It's very difficult to see from those blurry pictures.
I would say first one is black tan (very poor tan) or black fox. Second one could be siamese fox. Does she have red eyes? If they are black (they look black on my screen) she is not siamese. She looks to be very young, which could explain no points. They can start showing pretty early, but often they start showing at 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Nadeyjambo1 (May 18, 2013)

Thank you. Yes she has black eyes x


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Nadeyjambo1 said:


> Thank you. Yes she has black eyes x


Well, if black eyes, she's definitely not siamese.  She could be beige (I _think_ that's what some call bec/black eyed cream). In that case she won't start pointing. If she does start pointing, she's cpb/colourpoint beige.


----------



## Nadeyjambo1 (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, although she has a very white under side like the other one x


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

The white colour underneath is a marking called fox. So she is beige fox or cpb fox.


----------



## Nadeyjambo1 (May 18, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you're seeing beigey colored bellies on black-eyed animals, it's almost always petshop tan, sometimes made lighter by the animal carrying a c-dilution. Black-eyed foxes (which require cch) are pretty rare in petshops or from breeders of pet mice, rather than exhibition breeders. That said, you're looking at beige or colorpoint beige (ce/ce or ce/ch), so these clearly came from someone who had access to at least some variety in c-dilutes. The difference, unfortunately, between pet-quality black fox and pet-quality black tan isn't much, so it can be hard to tell what you've got, genetically.


----------



## Nadeyjambo1 (May 18, 2013)

I got them from a breeder in east Lothian who said one was Siamese and one was black tan but neither of them are what she said. Thank you for your advice x


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

No reason your black tan isn't black tan. It's just not show type. Still genetically black tan.

And in the UK, colorpoint beige is instead called black-eyed siamese (when bred for pale top color). In that sense, your do have a siamese fox. Just a black-eyed siamese fox.


----------

